# Travel to Greece by motorhome



## 130193

Hello, I made a trip to Greece Motorhome in the summer, it was a fantastic experience, Greece is a country with magnificent beaches, for those who enjoy culture, Olimpia and Acropolis are examples of places to visit for anyone planning a trip to Greece can draw on the photos of my trip, for those who are not a bunch to go, see the trip!

After having covered some countries entered in Greece to the south of Albania, near the Ionian coast.










Lakes, rivers, natural habitats of extreme beauty and unique ecosystems

Read more Travel to Greece by motorhome with texts in Ingês, and pictures of spectacular sites


----------



## melina11

Moving further with Greece travel guide, you be surprised to know that though Greece is famous for its history and classical beauty but Greece, at present is also one of lively and exciting modern countries of Europe. Not to mention that it is birth place of Olympic Games that adds to its pride. However, before moving, it very important to have first hand knowledge not only about places but also about the Greek culture, its lifestyle, diversity, geographical settings, climatic conditions etc.

Olympia Greece


----------



## SaddleTramp

You are absolutely correct, Greece is a Beautiful country and it's people are fantastic, we (Myself and my family) have been traveling to Greece since 1974 and have missed only 1 year when we had one of our children at that time.
We have many many friends in different towns cities in Greece and I have even become a Greek orthodox member, I now have dual nationality and I am proud to also hold a Greek passport and have "Residency" documents and a Greek "Tax number" which you must have to be able to make any Greek purchases such as property cars etc.
We have Greek friends Children who also call us Mum & Dad and now even Grandma and Grandfather, I truly love Greece.
I wish it could have stayed as it used to be though when we first started going there 

We have driven there via many different routes and they are all fantastic.


----------

